# rats and newspaper...is the ink poisonous to them?



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

I was shredding newspaper for my rats and they'd make bedding out of it or stuff it in their igloo with their stockpile of snacks. Then I read that you shouldn't use newspaper with rats because the ink is poisonous to them.I got some of the crinkly paper from the pet store, but they don't seem to like it as much.Is the ink poisonous?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Nope. Now most companies use either Water based or Soy based inks which are safe to animals (it's cheaper then chemical based inks which is why they made the chance I believe). Even then, the chances of rats eating the ink is very unlikely. (Though if it gets wet they Can stain themselves with the ink no matter if it's water or soy based, but I've never had that happen yet)


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I believe someone said in America they cant use toxic ink. Don't know if this is true though

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't know if the chemical-y nasty ink in the US has been outlawed, but I know that increasingly printers are using soy based ink which is totally safe. If you're concerned you can call the printers and ask, but most of them are totally safe!


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

Depends on your country. US, it's safe to children and animals, and can be burned without concern over fumes.


----------



## Oncegoneinsane (Mar 7, 2013)

I won't use it just in case


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

